# Making crawler harnesses



## turkeyslayer328 (Apr 11, 2014)

Does anyone have an opinion on where to buy blades and cleviss for worm harnesses? Looking for around 50 assorted blades, nickel, and colored


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I buy most of my blades from Jann's Netcraft or Ebay.


----------



## turkeyslayer328 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thhanks meats52


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

What Meats52 said, Large qtys hagens or worth but they would laugh at 50pcs


----------



## dgodek (Apr 5, 2012)

Locally, get them at the Rod Maker's Shop or online from D&B Fishing Tackle.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Erie outfitters has nice some nice ones too


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Just made 15 harnesses with their blades


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

if your buying painted blades id contact craig at erie outfitters, if you want to paint them check out peerless predator


----------



## wayers (Mar 14, 2010)

meats52 said:


> I buy most of my blades from Jann's Netcraft or Ebay.


barlows tackle


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

turkeyslayer328 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on where to buy blades and cleviss for worm harnesses? Looking for around 50 assorted blades, nickel, and colored


WalleyeSupply.com has a great choice of many sizes, styles and colors of blades.


----------



## wayers (Mar 14, 2010)

Barlows tackle


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I get mine from lurepartsonline.


----------

